# Anyone have experience with GWdish.com?



## rtstephn (Feb 11, 2006)

Have been with Dtv for years, but really like what I am hearing about the Hopper/Joey DVR. My monthly bill would drop by $30 month (for first 12 mos) for roughly the same channels and perhaps better equipment. I think I'm ready to pull the trigger, but I stumbled upon this GWdish where they offer $150 visa card in 4 weeks after subscription. Is this reseller of Dish legit? Anything I should be careful of? Can they offer the same promos that Dish offers, like 12 month credits, etc?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

I have never heard anything good about retailers making offers such as this. Personally, I would not trust them as Dish won't give you the rates covered. The Visa card is not through Dish, but you may actually get it if it offered by some other company.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

rtstephn said:


> Have been with Dtv for years, but really like what I am hearing about the Hopper/Joey DVR. My monthly bill would drop by $30 month (for first 12 mos) for roughly the same channels and perhaps better equipment. I think I'm ready to pull the trigger, but I stumbled upon this GWdish where they offer $150 visa card in 4 weeks after subscription. Is this reseller of Dish legit? Anything I should be careful of? Can they offer the same promos that Dish offers, like 12 month credits, etc?


It is a marketing method, they are giving a good part of their payment from DISH back to you in the form of a VISA card. You know the old statement they will make up the loss by volume sales. In most cases these companies don't last long, business expenses and DISH charge backs usually put them out of business after a short period of time.


----------



## rtstephn (Feb 11, 2006)

"garys" said:


> I have never heard anything good about retailers making offers such as this. Personally, I would not trust them as Dish won't give you the rates covered. The Visa card is not through Dish, but you may actually get it if it offered by some other company.


Can you expand on what you mean by 'Dish won't give you the rates covered'? So will Dish not stand behind the package pricing that GWDish.com or other resellers promote? Also, is the install done by Dish, or outsourced to this or some other third party company?

Thanks


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

rtstephn said:


> Can you expand on what you mean by 'Dish won't give you the rates covered'? So will Dish not stand behind the package pricing that GWDish.com or other resellers promote? Also, is the install done by Dish, or outsourced to this or some other third party company?


I am not speaking specifically about this reseller - but in general.

Go to the DISH.com website and follow the ordering process. You do not have to commit to a deal to see what prices DISH offers and and will honor. If you see a reseller offering a lower monthly price start investigating where that discount is coming from.

Resellers get paid for bringing DISH business. Some resellers use part of that payment as a rebate. If you buy through one of these resellers you will be signing two contracts ... one with DISH and one with the reseller. If you cancel you will be paying both DISH and the reseller an early termination fee. (The reseller will be charged back for the lost sale - and they will pass that chargeback on to you.)

Some resellers install. Generally the ones you find on the internet do not (unless they happen to be located in your area). The installers you get will be the same ones as if you called DISH directly.

If you find a local reseller they may do their own installs, including custom work. Find a good local reseller that installs and you may be a lot better off than calling DISH or using a "internet only" reseller. Or you may find an installer that cuts corners. If you do use a local installer ask around locally to check their reputation.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Only depend on the pricing you can get through the DISH website, never depend on the pricing you get from some other website that is not the official website. Of course unless you believe that everything you read on the internet is true...don't laugh, some people do.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

rtstephn said:


> Can you expand on what you mean by 'Dish won't give you the rates covered'? So will Dish not stand behind the package pricing that GWDish.com or other resellers promote? Also, is the install done by Dish, or outsourced to this or some other third party company?
> 
> Thanks


Sorry, "won't" is probably the wrong term. Companies like this will offer you some type of reduce rate or some freebie and you wind up not getting it from Dish due to Dish not offering it. Just note: I am not saying you can't get something better thru them, but most times: you won't.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

I also stop short of saying don't buy from a retailer, but just short. I wouldn't. In the long run I would get the best deal I could directly from Dish, and continue to deal directly with them.


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

The only Retailer 3rd Party contracts that DISH allows any longer, are those regarding unreturned leased equipment in the event the customer cancels service within 180 days of account activation. If a Retailer's 3rd Party contract goes beyond this, they may be violating Dish's business rules and should be reported. IIRC, DISH made this change in 2008.


----------



## SatishG (May 23, 2012)

I just saw this post and registered an account to reply you guys. I have been with Directv for 5 years. I heard about Dish Network's Hopper and Joey receivers. I searched online and found GWdish.com. They said to offer $150 visa gift card on their website. I called them and other retailers several times before I placed an order with them. I also searched on google and found no complaints against them. I wanted to change to Dish because Dish offers more Hindi channels. I ordered from gwdish.com on 4/18/2012. The installation was done by Dish Netowork's technician on 4/19/2012. I used a referral code when I placed the order. I got $50 credit on the first bill. 5 days ago, 5/17/2012, I received a $100 check from gwdish.com! From this deal I did get my $150 bonus that they promised. From my experience, this is a decent company. According to their website they have been in business for 5 years. Ask them to send you a confirmation email as written promise.


----------



## SatelliteSolutionsNetwork (Apr 19, 2012)

While I certainly agree that you need be very careful when choosing a DISH sales partner (retailer), some of us are reputable businesses who practice ethically. Retailers are required to offer DISH rates and promotions and are shut down if they don't comply with DISH standards.

There are only 3 things that retailers are allowed to do that DISH does not:
1) Offer extra incentives
2) Charge processing fees
3) Ask customers to sign third-party contracts

However, this does not mean that every DISH retailer does all three. To use my company as an example, we do not include third-party contracts in the ordering process or charge processing fees, but we do send out weekly batches of rebate checks (our incentive).

Not every retailer does business the same way, but I thought you should be aware of what they are allowed and not allowed to do for your own reference. All DISH rates and promotions must be honored by any retailer, and if you see that they are charging different rates, denying you DISH offers, or doing anything outside of what DISH permits their retailers to do, I would be concerned and would check out other options.


----------



## wakeboarder141 (Sep 3, 2013)

Old topic, but I thought I would share my experience. Just used GWdish.com to sign up for new Dish Network service. The customer service rep that contacted me was helpful, and I received my rebate a week after installation. The rebate came as a check, not a visa gift card as expected. Overall, very happy I found their website.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

it was time when dish gave iPad for free ... I'm wondering why such retailers did not pick the gimmick ?


----------

